# Just how pregnant does a pregnant mouse get?



## MuckyPups (Mar 28, 2010)

My fawn doe mated on the 19th April. Yesterday she wasn't her normal self. She's HUGE and I know I'm inexperienced but I've had two other litters (8 babies the biggest number) and this is worrying me. Today she can hardly move. Her breathing is extremely laboured, ears flattened and her coat is really 'staring'. I know my date is right because that's the first day she was put in with the male. She's also doing occassional loud squeaks. I've seen her weeing but not pooing yet and she certainly isn't eating because she isn't moving around. Is she just extremely pregnant? Is there anything I can do? What can it be? She's my favourite mousey, I don't want to lose her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've watched does who were supposed to be pregnant, does who I witnessed in the act with bucks, get bigger and bigger and bigger... mind bogglingly big. Some delivered on time, a couple were just taking on the extra calories and turning it into blubber, and a couple of times the doe was found dead with whatever she had in there still in there. Sorry I can't give you any ease of mind on this...the loud squeaks are probably not a good sign. If she goes on continuing to look and sound like she' in pain, I hope you are able to do whatever is necessary.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

A pregnant doe can get very big, but its not normal if she isnt going the bathroom properly and not eating.
Breeding and pregnancy always have their risk.
Im not sure whats wrong,but to me its not sounding very good.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

-hugs-

Hope you and your mousey are ok x


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder if the babies could be stuck - I believe that if a baby were stuck in the birth canal, this could block off the rectum and cause feces to build up inside her. I've never had experience with this, but it is a hypothesis (does it help that I'll be an RN in a few months?  ). If I were you, I would try to encourage her to drink, first of all - with a tiny bottle if you have one. I have one that I bought from a pet supply shop years ago - it's rubber on the end like a baby bottle.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If she hasn't thrown a litter by now she's probably not pregnant...


----------

